

Ask HN: Superstar remote designer or good on-premises designer? - instakill

Given a choice between having outsourced creative work done by a really talented designer that can only work from home, or another good but not as great designer, than can work from your offices, which would you go with? Is being present necessary for designers, or is telecommuting like with coders, a viable path?
======
struppi
Meeting in person is important, IMHO, but being present: not so much. If a
face to face meeting is possible once or twice during the project I would
probably go for the superstar. Anyway, this is just a gut feeling, I am not in
your situation right now. But: I once was part of a development team that was
dispersed in 3 different cities. We only met once and it worked pretty well.

------
knes
I'm currently working with a Designer based in Florida ( I live in Paris,
France ) and we have no problem to work together. We do however have to setup
some processes so we don't have to wait 24h to get a simple answers. How we do
this? quite simply. Most of the time we do extensive in depth briefing so If
he has a question he can just check the brief/spec.

Cheers,

------
OoTheNigerian
I am currently working with a remote designer (another continent) and I am
pleased with his pace and work. Considering we have never spoken. We
communicate via chatting and email.

If I had the funds, I would be willing to work with him full time.

Depending on proximity, I would try and make sure we meet in person every so
often.

